# Wild camping spots in Somerset area???



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Hi there,
Can anyone tell me if there are any really nice wild camping spots where we can stop overnight in the Somerset area? We are touring the area for a few days and fancy visiting both the Somerset countryside and the Somerset coastline. Any suggestions would be welcome.
Thanks.
Sonesta *


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Try Cheddar gorge, we have stayes there twice, there are lots of lay byes as you travel up just avoid the ones near the village and you will be okay, dont try to watch the tv though as you wont get a signal, wooky hole caves are worth a visit if you have children, there are more things for them to do there than the Cheddar ones, if you find any good spots please post them, we love going down South and always stay in that area on the way to the New Forest, if ever you get chance try that area is beautiful, have a great time


----------

